# What year is this Schwinn Motorbike?



## thebicyclejungle (Mar 12, 2012)

I just acquired this one, truly a barn find..  What year is this?


----------



## jpromo (Mar 12, 2012)

Wow, incredible find indeed. All the good options and hard to find parts are there. Somebody donate this guy a seat!

I'm not a balloon Schwinn expert but I'll throw '37 out there as a ballpark guess.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 12, 2012)

Wow....they're still out there...... super find!!!!!!


----------



## PhattCatBicycles (Mar 12, 2012)

Great score,  Sometimes a person just gets lucky!!


----------



## GenuineRides (Mar 12, 2012)

*Great find!*

Wow, it's encouraging to see they are still out there!  And with all the right stuff.  What is the serial number?  That would help pinpoint the year.

GenuineRides


----------



## vintage2wheel (Mar 12, 2012)

*motorbike*

37 was the first year of the curved down tube and hockey stick chaingaurd so i would say 37/38 it has a feather chaingaurd wich is also period correct.

great find nice bike


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 12, 2012)

Very nice original bike. Please post more pics would love to see the B side of the bike and the badge etc.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Mar 12, 2012)

*pics*

yes like mark said more more pictures will be great


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Mar 12, 2012)

*Wow*

Rare lever, rare AS button still popping out of the bars! I would say 37 also.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Mar 12, 2012)

*Button*

Yes those mushroom buttons don't usually last


----------



## thebicyclejungle (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments and info, guys! Here's more pictures, also a video of it. 












Enjoy the clip. 

[video=youtube;t0cqbkrZYRY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t0cqbkrZYRY[/video]


----------



## vintage2wheel (Mar 12, 2012)

*very cool*

cool video thanks for sharing


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 12, 2012)

Great find!! 

This is a smart way to show off your new found treasure. Ask a lot of questions,

be careful, and the Schwinn gurus here will guide you, and good luck!


----------



## bricycle (Mar 12, 2012)

Hope you're not gonna restore it....it is just too nice as it is. Cleaning/polishing would be ok. (IMHO)


----------



## OldRider (Mar 12, 2012)

Amen Bri! Leave it as is but with a total clean ing and greasing.


----------



## ohdeebee (Mar 12, 2012)

Congratulations on a spectacular find! That bike will clean up wonderfully I'm sure!


----------



## snickle (Mar 12, 2012)

That video was riveting! Parade bike for sure. Congrats


----------



## Dave K (Mar 12, 2012)

Great bike!!!!  Thanks for posting the pictures


----------



## jedijoe59 (Mar 12, 2012)

Nice original Schwinn!


----------



## Dave K (Mar 14, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-1937-1...803?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4163ac6583


----------



## Rust_Trader (Mar 14, 2012)

Dave K said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-1937-1...803?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4163ac6583






Nice I want it


----------



## Dave K (Mar 14, 2012)

Greens07 said:


> Nice I want it




Me to I wish I could swing it


----------



## Rust_Trader (Mar 14, 2012)

Dave K said:


> Me to I wish I could swing it




Yeah but for that price you could be patient and get an autocycle, or a canti like the one that sold last year for $5k

If this bike had the aero cycle rack and seat  maybe. Good thing it can be shipped, I won the other motorbike at $3500 and the guy would NOT help me ship it. Greed!!! at the end he re listed for $4000 plus shipping what an ass, my shippers wouldn't go that far.


----------

